# Pekiti-Tirsia, Sayoc Kali and Sabayan Kali - difference?



## Lobo (Mar 24, 2006)

what are the differences between these three different styles? I usually confuse Sabayan and pekiti. I know sayoc is mostly blade-based.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2006)

For Pekiti Tirsia vs. Sayoc Kali, see here.


----------



## Selfcritical (Apr 9, 2006)

Both pekiti tirsia and sayoc are blade arts, sayoc is more specifically a knife art. My understanding of the differences are primarily on the training methods(sayoc kali is feeder based, whie PTK is going to cover offense and counter-offense equally). Sayoc system also seems to have less emphasis on the triangular footwork for flanking that PTK, instead having more intricate feints. In terms of how the actual delivery systems end up, you'll find that the sayoc praticioner should end up with smaller hand movments and less emphasis on power in strikes( the basic training tool benefits more from quick reversal than power), and will largely eschew defanging the snake, a very large staple of PTK blade training.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 12, 2006)

what about sabayan kali?


----------



## Selfcritical (Apr 14, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> what about sabayan kali?


 
Not a clue.


----------



## brothershaw (Apr 14, 2006)

To know the difference between sabayan and pekiti ask the man who teaches sabayan.


----------



## Ern-Dog (Apr 21, 2006)

The best thing for you to do is to seek out instruction in all three, then make your own judgments.


----------

